# Need Trolling Rod Recommendation for Lake Erie



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

What's the recommended trolling rod since I can't get more Uglystik CAL1100's? I've been using medium 7' CAL1100's for planar boards and dipseys. Looking for dedicated dipsey rods in maybe med heavy 8'. It's been a long time since I've bought a trolling rod. Thanks.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

I like my Shimano TDR's for boards haven't tried dipseys,the diawa wilderness don't have enough handle behind the reel to be comfortable tucked in the side reeling in big fish, JM2C


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the best bang for your buck is the daiwa wilderness trolling rods in 8' med action. they are great for pulling divers. get them at fishusa.com for only 20.00 and they'll last forever. on another note the Dreamweaver deeper diver is much better than a dipsy. no rings coming off with the deeper diver. they are like 14.00 at fishusa.com. but if you really want to up your game the lite bite slider diver is the bomb. I use them like a dipsy but use the lite bite arm set very loose.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

I went with JBI dipsey rods 7' I have 4 with Daiwa 27sl, haven't had a chance to try might not get a chance dealing with some back problems.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Sherman what size Dreamweaver do you use ?


----------



## motorboatin (Jun 8, 2016)

I got a 4 pack of okuma magda pro with 7.5' rods spooled with 30lb powerpro for a little over $300 shipped from tackle haven. https://www.tacklehaven.com/okuma-great-lakes-trolling-combos-4-pack-choose-your-model/

I like them pretty good. If just the rod I like my old cabelas 8' dipsey rods but no more warranty so...

I like the okuma reel pretty good too.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

Nauti cat said:


> Sherman what size Dreamweaver do you use ?


I think they come in size 4 and 5 now but they use to be 107 and 124. the 4 or 107 is the same size as a dipsy with the ring on. the size 5 or 124 is the magnum size.

I just checked out tacklehaven.com and they have the size 4 or 107 for 10.99 this is the size used most on erie.

I also recommend you invest in a couple of the lite bite slide divers. they have 2 adjustments 1 for rod tension 1 for lure tension. set the lure tension loose and it will trip the diver on most small fish. you can use the slide to run longer leads and a barrel swivel about 4' from your lure to keep the diver from sliding back to the fish. I run them like a dipsy with a 6' to 7' fluro leader. if you ever use them you'll never go back to regular divers.


----------



## Nauti cat (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks sherm


----------



## ksuhof (Mar 1, 2008)

ohiojmj said:


> What's the recommended trolling rod since I can't get more Uglystik CAL1100's? I've been using medium 7' CAL1100's for planar boards and dipseys. Looking for dedicated dipsey rods in maybe med heavy 8'. It's been a long time since I've bought a trolling rod. Thanks.


Okuma Dipsey Rod is Hard to beat especially Price and Quality. They have handled a lot of big King Salmon on my boat without incident


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have 2 of the 8' medium wilderness trolling rods and they have been bullet proof. just enough bend in the rods with divers to tell if you have fish on. but not to much bend. med/heavy is to much like a broom stick. they work great at 2.0 mph with harnesses or at 3.0 with spoons. 20.00 for a rod like these is like stealing them.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

I use Shimano TDRs in ML and Medium, eight footers.
I also use Okuma Classic Pro GLT Downriggers in 7.5 foot Medium Action. Their fore grip has a triangle shape to it that I like.
If you're in NE Ohio, I recommend getting them from Erie Outfitters.


----------



## motorboatin (Jun 8, 2016)

Having every rod the same is important too. It is easier to tell when 1 rod gets out of cadence with the others.
I prefer the graphite body reels. I write the line out on the reel with a pencil so when I have more than 2 lines out I don't have to remember what depths each is running.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

motorboatin said:


> Having every rod the same is important too. It is easier to tell when 1 rod gets out of cadence with the others.
> I prefer the graphite body reels. I write the line out on the reel with a pencil so when I have more than 2 lines out I don't have to remember what depths each is running.


i'm not saying your wrong but for divers I run 9' 8' and 7'. this works great for me. thiss helps keep the lines apart without raising the front rods higher. I use the lite bite slide divers and they trip on 99% of the fish. running my rods this way I have no trouble identifying fish. but a lot and I mean a lot of guys run the same length rods. its all about personal preference.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

A lot people will run rods in pairs - one port, one starboard - but there is no real need to have ALL rods be exactly the same.
It's still a free country....so do what makes you happy.


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

The only real reason for running the same rods is it makes it easier to read them.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Bought 2 Cheap Okuma 7' mh 2 piece trolling rods to try out. 2 piece since my new starweld fusion 20 floor rod locker on holds 6'6". Rrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

lawrence p said:


> The only real reason for running the same rods is it makes it easier to read them.


"Only"? Nope. Not on my boat, any way.
But it's a Free Country.


----------



## motorboatin (Jun 8, 2016)

Is "it's a free country" the same as "with all due respect"?


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

As I've shrunk a little height with age and ruptured disks, so have my trolling rods. I'm giving up a few feet of spread on dipseys running 7'ers but I only run 2 on a side. The only thing free is opinions. Rod holder spread and rotations take care of bumping pole tips or lines. 

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

TDR MH 7'0" for dipsys
TDR ML 7'0" for boards
Wilderness ML 7'0" also for boards


----------

